
New ATM “Shimmer” Fits Invisibly Inside the Card Slot - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/12/new-atm-shimmer-fits-invisibly-inside-the-card-slot/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
hga
Original with many more details: [http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/08/chip-
card-atm-shimmer-fou...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/08/chip-card-atm-
shimmer-found-in-mexico/#more-31886)

